# New Passport....what about my visa



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi 

Hoping someone can help! I am from the UK and my passport will need renewed soon. I am returning to the UK to do this but my residency visa is still valid for the next 2.5 years can anyone advise how I transfer this to my new passport or if I can just continue to carry both passports???

Thanks in advance.

DW


----------



## sawah (Nov 10, 2009)

You can go to the "Naturalization and Residency Administration" with the two Passports the one with the Visa and the new one and request to transfer the Visa to the new Passport. This is a normal standard procedure.


----------



## Acacia32 (Nov 10, 2009)

or u can just be lazy and staple both passports together!... that also works


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

if you want to save 150 dhs (or 100..not sure) which they charge for transferring the visa from 1 passport to the other..just attached the passports together.. no issues with tht...


----------

